# Enough is Enough



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Here's my article, let me know what you guys think...

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_11537.shtml


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice, Nate. One thing that would strengthen your point about the media declaring war on the Blazers is Dwight Jaynes' quoted belief that the franchise will never turn around until Paul Allen sells the team. That opinion seems to be the rallying cry for Canzano, KATU, and all the rest of the local media who continuously dog the Blazers.

Anyway, nice one. It would be nice to see your piece get more exposure than it will just sitting there on HoopsWorld.

PBF


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*nice job!*

its what needed to be said and you did a nice job of getting that point across!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

:twave: 


GoryOnion:reporter: :rocket:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Nice job man*

Good article. Now to get the people of Portland to find it, and quit living in this small media nightmare in Portland.


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

*very nicely written!!!*

/Begin facetious analogy

Clearly you are suffering from "embedded reporter" syndrome though and have lost all objectivity with regard to the bigger picture of social change via media manipulation. You depend on those players to make your big bucks and you have chosen the wrong side in the interest of personal gain and survival.

End facetious analogy/



Reporters do have to be careful to write stories that get read and sell advertising and yet stay as objective as possible. It requires a lot of discernment to pull that off. I don't know how you can always get it right, but over time the biases must begin to appear.

Enough of stating the obvious. I enjoyed the read.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I just wanted to say nice post Nate, and I am going to forward a link to your article in my email to Canzano.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

The problem with your analogy is that I don't make the big bucks. I think I made $35 last month from Hoopsworld. 

I stand to gain nothing from writing this story. 

I believe in unbiased reporting, and that's what I'm trying to do here.


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

*anything inside the brackets was supposed to be funny.*

I was trying to think like an Oregonian reporter and make fun of him. I know you do this for the experience and we appreciate it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

best part of the article is right here (and hasn't this happened several times before? the "media" represents something that is totally different from what happened? They'll get away with it too. No one calls them on it. They've learned from politicians. No one is calling GW (in the press) on stuff that he's doing now (like the budget cuts) and etc.)).




> Then the columnist went on to list two more events that should sway us all over to the "I Hate The Portland Trail Blazers" club for the disgruntled and angry middle-aged man. First it was a shocking tale of debauchery. Apparently Darius Miles attempted to buy gas at a station near the Rose Garden (not near the practice facility as the columnist said). There was a problem with his credit card. The article stated that Miles' card was rejected, but that wasn't the story as Miles told it.
> 
> According to Miles, the credit card wasn't declined as reported, but that the gas station attendant ran it through the machine wrong. When the attendant realized their error they contacted the Blazers demanding that Miles return to the site to settle his bill. The team didn't send an employee (as the article states), but from what Darius Miles said, it was he and his fiancé that returned to the station (boy was she mad). This is just another case of stories conflicting.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice work Nate! :yes:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Excellent article Nate. I think it accurately portrays many of the local media as the spiteful people they have become. I remember a time, long ago when the local media supported the team... it's been a long time.

Thanks for the good read, and speaking out.


----------



## lie2me2 (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice article Nate - It pretty much sums up how I feel about the local media as well.

No Lie!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nate - clean out your private messages.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

just did.... I had some dusty ones in there that were from at least a year ago.... :grinning:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> [_The problem with the media in Portland is the bias they have shown over the past few years. They've decided controversy sells. Why even bother with reporting the good things this team does for the community. Nobody cares about that. The "Jail Blazers" image sells and the local newspapers, radio stations, and television reporters are determined to keep that gravy train moving.
> 
> If you took the time to get to know some of these guys you would realize they're good people. Zach Randolph and Darius Miles are two the of the more personable guys in the locker room before games. They're not the cold, hard, immature individuals the local papers have painted them out to be. They do good things for the community, but a select few have decided to ignore those positives and focus on the negatives. Well I for one am sick of it, and you should be too.
> _



Very good article Nate. I appreciate it.

I was trying to make a similar point in regards to the media yesterday... essentially being antagonistic
read my post 


I am glad to hear you say such good things about Darius and Zach

I still think Darius should not have done what he did to the coach, but it happens. Its what happens in the aftermath I am more concerned with right now. If they say its behind them both.. then good, move on. 

But the local media is horrible, and I am glad you called them out.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

great article, Nate. 

it amazes me that nobody at the Oregonian has put any effort into cultivating relationships with players like you have. (except, of course, the Damon/Quick affair). 

I really blame the sports editors of the Oregonian more than the writers and the columnists. if I were running the sports page I would've fired them all long ago and started with a new team of reporters who weren't brought down by all the "Jail Blazer" baggage. 

they really just need some fresh talent. 

hell, any talent.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Nathan - 

Thanks for sharing another viewpoint of the situation. It bothers me to always hear the "South Pole" viewpoint.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

seems the server is down. 
and right when i was excited to read an article on-line.
i look forward to reading it though.



post read:
the site came up. Great read nate i appreciate you putting that out there! the other media outlets made me feel as though i had no voice to state my oppinion with out falling victim to their bate. so thanks again man keep up the good work.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Wonderful article Nate. I thought it was dead on.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Minor constructive critisism first... you use the term "the fact is" a couple times in the middle of the article. The redundancy sort of breaks up your flow IMO. 

Content wise, you're singing my tune on the O's Blazer coverage. They aren't covering basketball for fans of the team/sport, they're trying to titalate the masses by playing up the sordid angles and ignoring what contradicts the salacious picture they're painting. Thats not necessarily wrong, it's just not for me. I like hoops.

Anyways, nice job Nate. It's good to hear about DM's charity work that is done without flyers advertising good deeds. Thats the real kind of charity.

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> The fact is, the local media has been after Miles and Zach Randolph since the beginning of the season. Trying to create team dissention. Trying to stir up some controversies. It's like they haven't been happy since they ran Rasheed Wallace out of town. Now they need a new target.


I don't think they did run Wallace out of town. Wallace ran himself out of town. He was the one who physically threatened referees, tried to attack Dunleavy, threw the towel in Sabonis' face, set an NBA record for technical fouls, loafed through games, refused to be a rebounder, called the NBA a plantation for young black players., and on and on. The media didn't do any of that, they only reported it, which is their job.

You have a right to your opinion, of course, but I for one feel that the Blazers have brought all of their problems on themselves. 

It's easy to blame the media when your favorite team is getting bad publicity, but they aren't the real problem. You're just shooting the messenger. When the Blazer players stop misbehaving, and the organization stops being duplicitious, the media won't have anything to report but the good stuff.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

I sent an email to the sports writers of the Oregonian with a link to the article. I recommended that they stop writing negative articles all the time and publish some of the positives. I also recommended they contact Nathan Bishop and publish his article in the Oregonian. 
Since I live in the SF Bay area, I pointed out to them that the media here is not nearly as negative as the media in Portland. In my opinion the media in SF should be much more negative about the teams....just look at the Warriors, 49ers and Raiders! The media in SF is the opposite, they kiss Barry Bonds rear end all the time. 

Here is the response that I received from John Canzano within minutes of sending the email....



The writer of that online web article should try applying for a job at a newspaper.

Thanks for the note.

But it's erroneous, and libelous.

JC


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smeedemann</b>!
> 
> The writer of that online web article should try applying for a job at a newspaper.
> 
> ...


ask him how what Bishop wrote was "erroneous and libelous"


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

that's what I'm wondering..... libelous? Does he even understand the meaning of the word?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate-

given the state of desperation that is probably crawling into (at least) the Account Manager who handles the Blazers for the Oregonian, it might be time to start looking for a job there. 

would you or Jason Fleming be interested in working for them and making some better coin?

if so, would you be uncomfortable if I started a "Get Nate Hired at the Oregonian" thread, with a link to Hoopsworld and the email address of the Sports Editor? 

me sending an email recommending you wouldn't mean squat. twelve or fourteen of us all saying the same thing in our own way might at least raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

*taken in the best possible light it means...*

That he probably wouldn't be able to get the things Nate says past his editor because of legal fears.

I think what Wanker says is also true. The heat has been turned up. Interesting to see how this plays out.

They got their controversy. 

When was the last time anyone in that paper critiqued the playing and players from a basketball perspective?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> that's what I'm wondering..... libelous? Does he even understand the meaning of the word?


Ohh the Irony...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Wanker,

If you want to start a campaign that would be cool, but I don't think it would do much good. I don't think I'll be the most popular guy over at the Oregonian right about now. 

But if you want to start a campaign I'm all for it. 

-Nate


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> Wanker,
> 
> If you want to start a campaign that would be cool, but I don't think it would do much good. I don't think I'll be the most popular guy over at the Oregonian right about now.
> ...


hey now..it's the hap and schilly show thats gonna make you famous..not the snoregonian!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey, if you guys set it up you know I'll be there for ya.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is my response to John Canzano:

John,

Thank you for the fast response. I agree that he should probably apply for a job at
a newspaper. 

I was wondering how his article was erroneous and libelous? If you could explain
I would appreciate it.

Thank you,


Here is his response back to me:

What I meant is that he would be unemployable. Nobody would hire the guy, especially if he turned in a copy of that web article as a clip.

Publishing something that is untrue and damaging will get you a libel lawsuit.

He didn't bother to check what Miles said against what Miles told The Oregonian. Yes, Miles told The Oregonian about the gas station incident. I was there. With a tape recorder.

Anyway, I stand by my column.

JC


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smeedemann</b>!
> Here is my response to John Canzano:
> 
> John,
> ...


im confused here. Is crapzano saying that Miles said one thing to him, and another to Bishop?

What would Darius gain by that? To gain the respect of the 34 readers of nates column??


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

The problem with his argument is that I never named him OR his paper anywhere in my article. 

Also, something interesting for you guys.....

"I don't know anything about an agreement. I didn't even know about the situation until this morning until I got here," said Miles. "One of the (papers) reporters asked me a question yesterday about it and I told him the truth. He evidently wrote what he wanted to write." So what exactly is the truth? "I don't know anything about it. I got a letter that said I got fined for missing practice and missing the games. So, I don't know..." 

So who is lying? Miles seems to have made that very clear.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

GREAT article Nate. I agree with everything you said, dead on. We got your back!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

That's ok Nate those of us that know anything realize that if he were a real journalist he would have used words like Pejorative or Vituperative.




On a side note I was hoping to convince Hap and Schilly to let me be their update guy or something. Here are my qualifications

1. I'm personable as a chicken ranch employee before the take

2. I smell alright most of the time

3. I won't make either one of you jealous with my looks

4. What's more fun than a fat guy

5. I know how long 20 minutes is, so I'll usually be on time

6. I have a face for radio

7. I have children to feed 

8. I know how to pronounce at least 10 names in the NHL

9. The more I'm on the air the less I'd be on here 

10. Since I don't consider soccer a sport it would leave more time for Blazer talk.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> On a side note I was hoping to convince Hap and Schilly to let me be their update guy or something. Here are my qualifications
> 
> ...


thats what they say about me..8(



> 5. I know how long 20 minutes is, so I'll usually be on time
> 
> 6. I have a face for radio
> 
> 7. I have children to feed


woah now..it's a free gig until we get paid first.


> 8. I know how to pronounce at least 10 names in the NHL
> 
> 9. The more I'm on the air the less I'd be on here
> 
> 10. Since I don't consider soccer a sport it would leave more time for Blazer talk.


don't worry, we'll figure a way to incorporate as many of the people we like as possible.

and you too.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> thats what they say about me..8(
> ...



That last comment would have really stung if my wife hadn't said it to me just this morning ....and last night...and the night before... That's it im tearing up


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That last comment would have really stung if my wife hadn't said it to me just this morning ....and last night...and the night before... That's it im tearing up


Wait, wait, wait...

Someone actually married you?!?

Heh heh heh...


(By the way, I'm just kidding.)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait...
> ...



5 blistful years........15 total. Kidding about only 5 blistful years. It will be 15 wonderful years in May.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> Publishing something that is untrue and damaging will get you a libel lawsuit.


I don't usually reply in this fashion but can't resist...
bwahahahahahahahah!!!!!

Ever stand in a grocery store check out line and read the headlines in the _National Enquirer_ ?

Actually, in order to file for libel the person being libeled would have to prove he/she was damaged by the statement published or that the statement is so malicious that damage can be presumed (for example if you write someone is a child rapist). That is why scandal sheets get away with their garbage. Remember Gary Condit? True, he was a jerk but it's pretty clear he did not murder Chandra Levy. And let Clinton stand next to any woman, the scandal sheets report he's having an affair with her.

Sad to say the _Oregonian_ is sinking to that level. The media is doing their job when they report facts, even if those facts are unfavorable. But when they publish rumor as fact (i.e. Telfair), publish disputed items without giving both sides (i.e. Miles) then they are sinking to the tabloid level. Sadly, too much of U.S. journalism is reduced to that level. 

Nate, it was an excellent article. One minor beef (my mother was an English teacher): if the person to whom Darius Miles is engaged is female, she's his fiancee. Fiance is male. If Darius is engaged to a male we have another story, that's for sure. When do the Blazers go back to Canada for a game?


----------

